# gobble, gobble,gobble



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

How exciting!! This was my first year with any sort of turkey hunting experience. Its been fantastic!! I originally decided to buy my 12 yr old son a youth tag. I had been told by so many people that hunting the general season was a waste of time n money. So I was late deciding to buy my own tag. I finally decided to do so when a friend told me I could gain access on some private ground. I thought that might make it possible to have a quality hunt. Alas everyone was wrong. I didnt set foot on private ground all season. Before me or my boy got out I was invited with a couple guys that had LE tags to come along and provide any assistance my rookie butt could offer. Went south with one guy and north with another. Both trips were fun. I learned some about hunting turkeys but ultimately both LE hunters ate tag soup. Birds just were not responding well that early in our situations. Then came the youth hunt. Got my son out on several occasions. Got ourselves into gobbling birds on every outing. Just couldnt quite close the deal. I think we were being to impatient and relocating prematurely. Then my boy got sick and had to have an emergency appendectamy. Hope he feels like hiking before general hunt closes. As for me I put in lots of hard work in educating myself on calling and locating birds. Spent numerous days out in the field hiking several miles twice on most days. Sat through days of solid rain n hail getting soaked to the bone. Having turkeys frustrate the bjesus out of me. Lots of talking no coming. Had several sets ruined by hikers n hunters but mostly myself. This past Monday it all came together. Put myself on a gobbler bout 9am. Worked him for two hours before finally getting him to come in with 3 other gobblers n half a dozen hens or so. I was a little impatient when taking my shot. Not sure if the one I took was the longest beard in the group but he was the only one I saw open up his tail feathers so I took him at 20 yds or so. My gobbler had a 5 1/2" beard with 5/8' spurs. Not the biggest bird but I'm totally happy. His beard looks pretty beaten up and broken off. Also his wing tips were totally hammered from all the strutting n fighting he'd done. This has been one of the most frustrating yet exhillerating hunts I have done. I am hooked on turkey hunting. To all those general season ba humbuggers keep on keepin on but as for me kill or no kill I'm in.[attachment=4:2c7wbk1g]First turkey hunt 001 5.17.10.JPG[/attachment:2c7wbk1g][attachment=3:2c7wbk1g]First turkey hunt 002 5.17.10.JPG[/attachment:2c7wbk1g][attachment=2:2c7wbk1g]First turkey hunt 003 5.17.10.JPG[/attachment:2c7wbk1g][attachment=1:2c7wbk1g]First turkey hunt 004 5.17.10.JPG[/attachment:2c7wbk1g][attachment=0:2c7wbk1g]First turkey hunt 005 5.17.10.JPG[/attachment:2c7wbk1g]


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats on your first bird!!!!!! That is a GREAT bird to start your career in turkey hunting off with! Welcome to the addiction of turkey hunting my friend!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

That is one good looking turkey! I'm in too. Way too much fun.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Take notice all you nincompoop General Season haters. THAT'S how it's done! 8) 

This is just the kind of story this forum needed. Nice job!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats. great story. Sorry to hear about your son.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice work, you sure do get it done with the birds!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a good looking bird thanks for the post and photos.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!

Another Tom killer is born!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very very nice. Great story and excellent pictures! Is that a 30 inch smile I see on your face? Congrats!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice story....Thanks for sharing your adventure and pictures.

And Congrats, well done.


----------

